# Mr Lamkin Kenpo Karate



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anybody know anything about this Kenpo website

http://www.arnis.org/kenpo/homestudy.htm

I have seen it before but I was wondering if anybody had any experience with its dealing before. I think its run by Mr Lamkin.
Does anybody know anything about Mr Lamkin ? 


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 1, 2003)

Green Dragon,

I believe I have heard of him.  I have read some of his information on Family Groupings.  The information provided in the write-ups were very helpful, but I am not sure of any background information on the gentleman.

I would be interested as well to hear others.

Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

Hello True2Kenpo

Thank you for your reply and information.

I think that since this is a big community talk group someone should be able to give us both some more enlightment on this gentleman.

Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *Does anybody know anything about Mr Lamkin ?
> Chicago Green Dragon
> *



When I emailed them to inquire about their lineage I got no response in return ........just like I did with Lee Bachman.

:idunno:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank you GD7 for the effort. 

Maybe in a day of two we might hear something from them.



Chicago Green
Dragon    :asian:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 13, 2005)

I am not to concerned with lineage, but today I found some very interesting information about the Kevin and Eric Lamkin:

http://www.elite-fighters.com/home/aboutus/kenpo_history1.htm

This is a five part article detailing their Kenpo history.  

     I found the Lamkin brothers listed on Al Tracy's family tree on the Tracy Kenpo site. Also, apparently they were listed in the credits of Sophisticated Basics (the only 2 professional videos released by Mr. Parker).  Information about their promotions given by Mr. Parker is located in the link above.
I understand that they teach both Tracy and Parker Kenpo in addition to having developed their own system: the Elite-Fighter System.
     The Elite-Fighter System actually looks quite challenging.

     I respect the Lamkin brothers.

     I hope this helps.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 13, 2005)

Theban_Legion welcome to Martial Talk :wavey:  I also found some of their information on family groupings to be interesting.  Theban_Legion have you ever trained with either of the Lamkin brothers?


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome!

No, I haven't trained with either of the Lamkin brothers, but I certainly would like to. I have purchased a few of their products: 

The Library of Kenpo: Awesome resource! When they mailed it to me, it came in a couple of boxes (I think it was a couple of boxes; it might have been just one decent size box).  The Orange Belt manual alone was easily a couple of hundred pages. Lots of detail: Principles, What-If considerations, target areas and effects, ect.  Each belt level was like that. I still have my Ikka journals (yellow-2nd brown), but the Lamkin bro's Library of Kenpo is by far the better resource (IMHO).

The Rapid Review Vids: Incredibly helpful. There was a period of time lasting about 2 years when, because of my occupation, I couldn't train regularly. These vids helped tremendously.

Family Roots and Master Key vids and guidebook: Very good resource. There were a couple of times that this series mentioned concepts I hadn't yet considered. 

A few months ago (I think it was a few months anyway  ) I purchased the Library on CD-ROM. I'm very glad I did! It included the rapid review manuals for both tech. and forms.

All in all, I'm very impressed with the Lamkin bro's work, and I would train with them in a heart-beat if I had the opportunity.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 17, 2005)

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> No, I haven't trained with either of the Lamkin brothers, but I certainly would like to. I have purchased a few of their products:
> 
> ...


 I just looked at the sample for delayed sword from the library of Kenpo. WOW! They have a bunch of information there. I can where this would be very useful.


----------



## cblaze230 (Jul 17, 2005)

i too ordered the library on cd-rom and found the information included just amazing.  i trained for 6 years in Tracy's system and due to an unfortunate series of events my instructor was forced to close up shop. i contacted the Lamkin's via email several times to inquire about the distance learning as there aren't any EPAK schools in my area and they were very helpful.  i will be ordering the complete system now that i know how in depth the information is.


----------

